# Stink beetle up close.



## OzPhoto (Mar 10, 2010)

I love the detail of the proboscis on this beetle.


----------



## Kethaneni (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice! like the way the compound eyes came out.:thumbup:


----------



## Overread (Mar 11, 2010)

Aye beauty of an eye, but for me as well its that proboscis that is standing out! Very interesting the way you can see the armour skeleton housing and then that fleshy worm-like tube running down from the insects head and following that armour. 
Great lighting on the insect as well - ofthen a problem with shiny insects like this that you get a lot of highlight problems but you seem to have lit well enough to have avoided them.


----------



## Big (Mar 11, 2010)

How in the hell did you get so close?! Obviously the 105mm but my 100mm won't do that (at least I don't think...)


----------



## matfoster (Mar 11, 2010)

mental.


----------



## OzPhoto (Mar 12, 2010)

Kethaneni said:


> Nice! like the way the compound eyes came out.:thumbup:



Thanks for your comments.  I generally set my standard for a good macro shot by the resolution of the eyes.  If I can't see the individual eyes in the compound eye, the shot isn't sharp enough, or "macro" enough!




Overread said:


> Aye beauty of an eye, but for me as well its that proboscis that is standing out! Very interesting the way you can see the armour skeleton housing and then that fleshy worm-like tube running down from the insects head and following that armour.
> Great lighting on the insect as well - ofthen a problem with shiny insects like this that you get a lot of highlight problems but you seem to have lit well enough to have avoided them.



Yeah I love the proboscis in this shot also.  It's these details that you don't see with the naked eye that makes Macro so amazing.  The architecture of insects is truly stunning up close, almost alien.   

Lighting is very important in Macro, probably the most important feature in my opinion. Flash is essential and it has to be properly diffused flash delivered close to the subject.  Un-diffused flash is just too harsh, particularly on reflective insects.  



Big said:


> How in the hell did you get so close?! Obviously the 105mm but my 100mm won't do that (at least I don't think...)



This bug was larger than most of the insects I shoot and this photo is cropped for composition, though I generally shoot for the composition I want at the beginning so I don't need to crop too much.  I try to push my lens to the limit with it closest focusing ability which is challenging with some insects that spook easily (butterflies, dragonflies), but is achievable with patience and slow smooth movements.  All my shots are handheld also, tripod just gets in the way when I'm climbing through bushes!

Thanks for your comments



matfoster said:


> mental.



Thanks for you feedback.


----------



## NateS (Mar 12, 2010)

Another great macro shot...but I must admit that the blown out portions I find a little distracting (could be my horrible work monitor though).


----------



## philaw123 (Mar 12, 2010)

Might be your monitor Nate. Looked fine to me. Out of focus legs and antenna were due to the shallow depth of field. But dang, you got this hand held OzPhoto? Bully on you, mate. Aylabit


----------



## NateS (Mar 12, 2010)

philaw123 said:


> Might be your monitor Nate. Looked fine to me. Out of focus legs and antenna were due to the shallow depth of field. But dang, you got this hand held OzPhoto? Bully on you, mate. Aylabit



Probably is....even my own photos sometimes look blown out on this monitor when I know they are not....stupid work.


----------

